# Black Widows



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Just fed a cricket to a widow. Pics aren't too great since I had to take them thru a deli cup.


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

thats awesome


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Um, is that your "pet"?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats sweet... not really intot the spiders myself but still cool


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

It'd not really a pet. I do sell alot of these though. In fact I am shipping out 5 tomorrow :O


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

BrianS said:


> It'd not really a pet. I do sell alot of these though. In fact I am shipping out 5 tomorrow :O
> [snapback]975813[/snapback]​


people actually buy black windows? sh*t i find em all the time around my house.








J-Rod


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Around my house too. Serves 2 functions:
1. Rids me of them
2. Someone has an interesting "pet"


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Not to disrespect but I hope you screen your buyers I could see some kid getting one and not knowing what he was doing then BaM!! hello emergency room.


----------



## rainydaze (Feb 10, 2005)

Damn, I would like to see your house. It seems like your always posting some crazy pics. You must live in some sick venomous zoo.


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

lmfao!! When I move I plan to have 2 rooms set aside with one being for venomous snakes. The other for arachnids and non-venomous snakes.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I am so glad the ones here are harmless...and that my brother hates them its a lot of fun.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

BrianS said:


> It'd not really a pet. I do sell alot of these though. In fact I am shipping out 5 tomorrow :O
> [snapback]975813[/snapback]​


What?? Do you have insurance for that? I can see someone suing the crap out of you for getting bit through their own stupidity...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: i had a pet black widow when i was in the army, she lived in the corner of the bay were i worked

in the motorpool, we feed that thing everything we would catch, for some reason we named her "BOB"


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> BrianS said:
> 
> 
> > It'd not really a pet. I do sell alot of these though. In fact I am shipping out 5 tomorrow :O
> ...


omg lol I kill the ones I find:-(


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I hate spiders.







Black Widows especially.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

That is the first time i have ever seen a black widow that close. nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Widows are all over my place, I hate those critters


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I hate BW so much that every time I see one... I BURN IT alive....

good ol' WD40 and lighter....


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I hate BW so much that every time I see one... I BURN IT alive....
> 
> good ol' WD40 and lighter....:nod:
> [snapback]1013267[/snapback]​


that works every time man or some raid for a double whammy of flaming insecticide haha just dont burn down the forrest or smokey will kick your ass

having a black widow as a "pet" is almost like having a pet taipan looks cool but not the greatest idea....


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Those things are nasty I hate spiders, specially Black Widdows.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I still think you're crazy to keep all these insane arachnids, Brian. Hope it doesn't come back to _bite_ you in the ass one day! (Or any where else, for that matter.







) Personally spiders, to me, belong outdoors, in the toilet just before they get flushed, or under something heavy that I just slammed down on top of them.


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

You all are the most closed minded people I've ever run across


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Uh make that some of you are


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

RedBelly Dom said:


> Those things are nasty I hate spiders, specially Black Widdows.
> [snapback]1013495[/snapback]​


I'm sure they hate you too.....just waiting to jump out and bite ya


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> I hate BW so much that every time I see one... I BURN IT alive....
> 
> good ol' WD40 and lighter....:nod:
> [snapback]1013267[/snapback]​


Thanks for sharing that intellegent bit of information


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I still think you're crazy to keep all these insane arachnids, Brian. Hope it doesn't come back to _bite_ you in the ass one day! (Or any where else, for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! You just don't know how crazy I am :laugh: How's it goin'?








I still like that avatar of yours


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow, that's very interesting to look at up close... Reminds me of when I was at a hunting camp and there was one at a shooting range we blew up with a 20 gauge









I'm not a huge fan of spiders, personally, but that's really cool. I used to have a slight case of arachniphobia (sp?), but some of the pictures you've posted have made me rethink getting them as a pet


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I myself like spiders but since there are kids and my chic around I kill em all. Unless they are tarantulas then they will either be a pet or let them be. BTW if you all want to rid your house of insects just dust all the corners and cracks/crevises and attic with limestone powder and spray the edges with Rosemary Oil.The powder cuts through their exoskeloton and dries them out or they eat it and it cuts their gullet and the Rosemary Oil is harmless to humans(kid friendly) but kills insects.
BTW lots of people sell Black Widows and they do help cut down on other insects. 
IMO spiders are better than roaches.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I am soo happy that black widdows dont live in my region. I couldnt imagine having one of the deadliest spiders in the world in my house. And watch out who u sell them too, they could be used as inconspicous (sp) murder weapons.


----------

